# clinical electives done in uk,australia,canada



## fahdi (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Rehan,
i have yet another question,i thought its better to ask before you come online so that u could answer both my questions together(the other regarding research in pakistan)
you know now a days its a difficult to get electives in us because more and more people are going for it.my question is that do they accept electives done in countries like uk,australia,canada or ireland the same way the electives done in us?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

As already stated multiple times, you don't need to double post just to get a reply. If no one replies it's because they don't have a definite answer for you.

Electives in the region you want to work will most likely be given more credit than electives elsewhere.


----------



## quazim (Apr 29, 2008)

hello,i need info on how to apply for electives in uk


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Read the other threads in the forum, it's all been said before.


----------

